# Grid Down Drill



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

I just came across this link and thought it was interesting.

Power Grid Down Drill To Be Conducted By US Government | Off The Grid News


----------



## Tundra Dweller (May 18, 2013)

Thats very interesting... Nov 13/14 huh..


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Interesting. I'll bet this drill has two parts; How do we fix and deal with it as well as provide what the people need (and) How do we employ the military and police most effectively to suppress them. 

I'm guessing there will be more emphasis on the latter. It will be a great "training" opportunity for both sides of the fence all in the name of safety.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

If it involves the government and citizens, you can be 100% sure the citizens will get screwed and government will want more money to grow their power/control!


----------



## longrider (Mar 25, 2013)

It would be nice to know what kind of "drill" it will be. I mean, is this a blackout all over the U.S? Is it just in select cities? States? Counties only? If I lived in a big city, I'd like a huge heads up on what to expect. Are the police and/or National Gaurd going to go house to house? Just be a presence in the community to keep civil unrest to a minimum? I'd like a lot more detail on this.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

A 48 hour power outage would kill a lot of elderly and young people. I doubt it will even occur. They might shut an area down for an hour and then move to the next but it would be a massive job to shut down all the power plants and generating stations at once and then fire them back up in any synchronized way so as to prevent brown-outs or worse problems.


----------



## Viking (Aug 25, 2013)

Article says its a simulation. Relax


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

Actually doing this would amount to the same thing as in the movie "The Purge".

Things would NOT go well! And the petty law suits would keep every lawyer in the country busy or all their foreseeable future.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Yea, it's just a simulation. The gov't is in control, relax. Nothing to worry about.


----------



## Viking (Aug 25, 2013)

tango said:


> Yea, it's just a simulation. The gov't is in control, relax. Nothing to worry about.


So what is your suggestion on how to ensure a safe powersupply?


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

solar, wind, and hydro all connected to a bank of 4 batteries that cost $4000 each running through a full sine wave inverter.


----------



## Viking (Aug 25, 2013)

PaulS said:


> solar, wind, and hydro all connected to a bank of 4 batteries that cost $4000 each running through a full sine wave inverter.


Yes. And for the rest of us?


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Viking said:


> Yes. And for the rest of us?


I was trying to point out that reliability was a misnomer. What I described would be sensitive to all three types of EMP events.
The most reliable power is that which comes from your muscles - and it won't make much electricity.
My thought is, learn to do without electrical power.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

I see where Obummer just had solar panels added to the White House.. I wonder if we should read between the lines.. Apparently they used to be there then Reagan had them removed. Now Odickhead had them added again...


----------

